# Force American Wasteland to run in 16:9 aspect ratio



## stev2511 (Jan 6, 2010)

So I bought Tony Hawk's American Wasteland for PC. I have widescreen monitor and the game only runs 4:3. Any way I can force it to run 16:9?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What screen resolutions are listed in the graphics options? Have you tried all of them?

Check in your graphics card's control panel. There should be a setting that allows you to stretch 4:3 games to fill the 16:9 screen.


----------



## stev2511 (Jan 6, 2010)

It only has 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768 and 1280x1024. I have searched the control panel (ATI catalyst) and there is no option for stretching my games..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Catalyst and go to Digital Panel Properties > Attributes > Image Scaling.

There should be 2 or 3 options (depending on which version of Catalyst you have).

1. 'Maintain aspect ratio'
2. '*Scale image to full panel*' - Use this one to make the 4:3 image fill the screen.
3. 'Use centered timings'


----------



## stev2511 (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't find the Digital Panel Properties option


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This screenshot is from an older version of Catalyst, but should be similar to yours.


----------



## stev2511 (Jan 6, 2010)

It's almost the same with the difference that Digital Panel Properties doesn't exist there! I have the latest version of catalyst.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure then, I'm using an nvidia card at the moment. Hang on for a reply from an ATI user.


----------

